# Fiat 500 (SQ Style) Hybrid, Mosconi & More



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ok,
So I'm going to start this build soon, just trying to map out the design & layout of the product and install.

The Car: 2012 Fiat 500
The Goal: Best sound quality possible in a small car.
The Gear:
Idea #1:
Hybrid Audio
L8se (Kicks)
L3se (A-Pillar)
ISW8"/Hybrid 13.5" Sealed (Front foot well/under dash)

Amps: 
Mosconi 
AS 200.4 (Front Stage)
AS 200.4 (Sub/Subs)

Processor:
Mosconi 
6to8

Wire/Connections: Open to vender
Battery: Open To vender


Idea #2:
Hybrid Audio
L6se (Kicks)
L3pro (A-Pillar)
L1R2 (A-Pillar)
ISW8"/ Hybrid 13.5" Sealed (Front foot well/under dash)

Amps:
Mosconi 
AS 200.4 (L6se & L3pro)
AS 100.4 (L1R2 & Sub/Subs)

Processor:
Mosconi 
6to8

Wire/Connections: Open to vender
Battery: Open To vender

Pictures of the car (More refrence size pictures soon)









All the crap on the dash is temp iPod stuff & radar









The Hood latch is movible
















*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thinking of a nice flush amp rack *


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Battery area









The Wheels









The Fiat 500 I like alot







*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*









iPhone in the drivers visor not finished yet.
























*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Another picture so you can reference size

















good shot of the pass kick

















Focal amp is for sale FYI*


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

this should be a good one, i'm curious to see how the sub turns out; a 13.5" up front would be awesome, but definitely a very tight fit!


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

I wanna follow this build. Sub'd.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*The iPhone unit I am using is a Kenwood KOS-A300
bad ass lil unit for OEM integration, lets you add iPhone/iPod control, Bluetooth, Sirius Radio and USB. Charges and you can control Skip on Pandora no Thumbs up or Down.
Not sure why this unit was chopped from the line up.

>>Kenwood KOS-A300<<*



*The Gear

Speakers & Sub/Subs
Hybrid Audio Technologies
Hybrid Audio Technologies - Legatia SE

Amps & processor 
Mosconi 
AS200.4
Mosconi - AS200.4

6to8 DSP
Mosconi - News*


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That Kenwood piece is pretty cool. Looking forward to this install. I can't help but like them Fiats.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Troy is that your own car..?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Troy is that your own car..?


It is, just over 7300 miles after 2mo.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Man, that thing is tiny! Looking forward to seeing how you cram all that gear in there.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

traitor! i miss the kia!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ha ha!
Bing I wish I still had the ROTA wheels..

This car is fun though..


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

look for Pusko's build log in fiat 500. he have 4 way system with front mounted sub.....dls gear


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you know what pisses me off? I think it has a bigger battery than my Civic.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

been thinking about how a fiat would be for car audio

Sub'ed

CC


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Troy, does the Kenwood peice need to have an Aux input to work?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Cute little thing! Can't wait to see your build process. I knew kick panel pictures are there for a reason


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

chad said:


> you know what pisses me off? I think it has a bigger battery than my Civic.


Take that engine cowling off and I bet the batt is prolly bigger than the block.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The diyma server is on crack...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

IBcivic said:


> The diyma server is on crack...


poor parenting.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Troy, does the Kenwood peice need to have an Aux input to work?


I have it through the AUX, you could add a powerd FM mod to it..


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chad said:


> you know what pisses me off? I think it has a bigger battery than my Civic.


haha thats awesome. 

man, whe i saw this tittle i was lured in instnatly lol such an odd looking car  so euro looking lol im sure all the europaian members are used to such stylings but to me that thing looks like an easter egg lol that aside, cant wait to see how you fit a system into that


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> It is, just over 7300 miles after 2mo.


sounds like a few road trips


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I do plan on Hybrid Audio L8se's in the Kicks.
If for some reason I can not get the L8se to fit..I will be doing a 3-way active system L6se, L3 Pro, L1-R2 (L3 & L1 R2 in the A-Pillar)

The Mosconi 6to8 will be mounted on the pass side rear cargo area.
Amps false floor action Distribution on the drivers side rear cargo.
I will start mocking it up soon wife goes out of town on the 14th.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing more of your quality work.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I do plan on Hybrid Audio L8se's in the Kicks.
> If for some reason I can not get the L8se to fit..I will be doing a 3-way active system L6se, L3 Pro, L1-R2 (L3 & L1 R2 in the A-Pillar)
> 
> The Mosconi 6to8 will be mounted on the pass side rear cargo area.
> ...


L3Pro as in the dome midrange in development?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

true.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> true.


Nothing like being so leading edge the products are even out yet


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

It's all in who you bl----I mean, know. LOL j/k man.
Looking forward to the build. Is this your car or a customer?


Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Jay, This is my car, should be starting soon.
waiting on free time to come in.. seems like its on back order..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Pocket5s,
I am not a fast installer.. I want to do things just the way I want..
so im sure Scott will have them out by the time I get to that point..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Jay, This is my car, should be starting soon.
> waiting on free time to come in.. seems like its on back order..


I just picked up a 2012 Kia Rio EX Hatchback (like 3 hours ago) so I'm in the same boat. I hope to get my equipment/accessories together so I can install the system this summer when I take my vacation.

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> I just picked up a 2012 Kia Rio EX Hatchback (like 3 hours ago) so I'm in the same boat. I hope to get my equipment/accessories together so I can install the system this summer when I take my vacation.
> 
> Jay


Jay,
Checkout Welcome to Streetkiaz.com! and KFX Performance - Hyundai and Kia Performance and Styling Parts - KFX Performance for cool stuff for it


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

This should be a nice system in a COOL car.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Jay,
> Checkout Welcome to Streetkiaz.com! and KFX Performance - Hyundai and Kia Performance and Styling Parts - KFX Performance for cool stuff for it


I knew about KFX, but they don't have anything for the new '12's. Thanks for the link to Streetkiaz.com, tho.

Jay


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Jay,
> Checkout Welcome to Streetkiaz.com! and KFX Performance - Hyundai and Kia Performance and Styling Parts - KFX Performance for cool stuff for it


For your 500, might want to check out 500 MADNESS » 500 MADNESS - FIAT 500 Parts and Accessories if you haven't done so already...same owner as SmartMadness where I got a lot of parts for my wife's Smart. Both Boris and Rachel (owners) helped me out directly on quite a few items, some that were ordered from Greece and other places...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I did get a chance to check them out thanks for thinking about it


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I did get a chance to check them out thanks for thinking about it


No problem. Had the 500 been out at the time we bought the Smart, we probably would have gone with the 500. Better yet, my wife really likes the Abarth...but after all the upgrades (especially non-audio) on her Smart, we both find it hard to justify switching. Not to say that she doesn't keep on eyeing the Abarth .

Looking forward to seeing your build progress!


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see how this works out!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I like the amp and dsp as well 

Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

So I had a chance after work today to start cutting out some chipboard shapes of the floor and started on the power and ground distribution location and design.
I will post pictures when I have more to see than a few scraps of chipboard...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

get on it! i expect a full demo next year at CES


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Tease


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> get on it! i expect a full demo next year at CES


Well since you get customers in my door that's the least I could do!
I hope to have it done before CES so I can take it to SBN next year as a Pro/Am competitor.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just a small update..doing the the new Visor iPhone holder.
I should be doing the amp rack & maybe start the wiring but not sure .. waiting on a word back from sponsors..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool idea. Was that mainly to keep it from prying eyes and makes some use of space you wouldn't otherwise have used for anything? I like it.

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Cool idea. Was that mainly to keep it from prying eyes and makes some use of space you wouldn't otherwise have used for anything? I like it.
> 
> Jay


that and the 500 has no place to put the iPhone.
the headliner, both visors and the seats will be getting re-done at some point so it will get wrapped then..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Still got the Kia?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Still got the Kia?


No sir, sold it $5500


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

So I made a mock up amp of the Mosconi AS 200.4
so I can get started with the layout.

just some basic pictures here.. more stuff soon.


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

nice project


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

thank you sir.

more updates soon.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Nice!*

My first car was a *Fiat City!*

looking forward on your install!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Starting with the ARC10 sealed will change to the Hybrid soon..
But here we go..
.60^ sealed 3/4" MDF with bodyfiller/fiberglassresin on the inside









Checking the fit.. its snug









made the cutout for the sub to fit flush, and mocked up the design









made the rings for the pressed grill (shaped like the Fiat 500 tail lights) 























*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*the subwoofer grill will be kinda cool..
all 3 will be painted the silver like the body, black mesh pressed grilles*


----------



## Vegas Vince (Aug 3, 2011)

yup... cant wait to assist (and accidentally break something) and then not get invited back to help....lol

......that is if and when i can get a day off to do these things!

M3 build sooooon!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cant wait to see more of this!! Looks like a quality build!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think you are rushing things a bit. Hehehe


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ok update.
Got it in and just need to finish the latch area..
check it..*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*the OEM speaker


















Needed to modify the speaker so I could make a perfect templet..
FYI you can install a speakers upto 5" deep in this door..









ok now I have My templet for the Fiat 500..I will finish them after work tomorrow 
If you need adaptor rings made PM me I can hook you up..







*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Subed, looks like this is going to be a fun build, But the amps that you have picked are monster big!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok so a bit done today, ran the speaker wire for the Midbass and tweeters, I found a spot for the crossovers.
Now I am just waiting for my >>STP Sound Treatment
Made the Speaker templet and the base for the midbass drivers..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

here is the mock up..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


>


Yay! No Molex!

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Jay,
prolly the easiest ever! true story


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

We have a Fiat dealer like 3 miles away, I'm surprised I haven't done any yet. 

How did you make the trim rings? I assume you didn't freehand it with a router. LOL

Jay


----------



## Vegas Vince (Aug 3, 2011)

looks like ****e... do it again... all of it! jk... lookin good buddy!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> We have a Fiat dealer like 3 miles away, I'm surprised I haven't done any yet.
> 
> How did you make the trim rings? I assume you didn't freehand it with a router. LOL
> 
> Jay


made a templet with a new roll of tape for the large radius and other random things ..used a jig saw for first cut sanded smooth.. used body filler to make it perfect.. then made a new one... then made the ones in the car..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Vegas Vince said:


> looks like the best ever!... do it again... all of it! you must be a top 20 installer... lookin good buddy!


^^what it should say..lol


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Vegas Vince said:


> looks like ****e... do it again... all of it! jk... lookin good buddy!


So Vince do I ever get to see the new Ride?
..


----------



## nismo4life (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome build so far man. I love these little things!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

nismo4life said:


> Awesome build so far man. I love these little things!


Thanks man, I love it as well.. hope to be putting some cool ones on the street as soon as our new dealer opens up!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Great build, how do you like the Mosconi amps?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> Great build, how do you like the Mosconi amps?


I have not purchased them yet, I may end up getting a Focal FPS 4160 or some HD600/4's due to a bit of cash flow redirection (New Born baby)


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I have not purchased them yet, I may end up getting a Focal FPS 4160 or some HD600/4's due to a bit of cash flow redirection (New Born baby)


HAHA,,, I know that feeling, and they are not cheep either!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*I got a bit done.. some mounts for the amps and a distribution setup is next..
I know the direction the amp is mounted is not optimale for tuning but I think I can live with that.. 
I will be setting up the wire run so I can change to a nicer amp without having to redo a bunch of stuff..
But I may just end up getting the matching 4chl amp to go active up front and bridged for the sub.. updates soon.*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Got a bit done after work, Thanks to 4-The-Truck in Henderson, Nv for the Line-X spray!! 
Here we go

























Tined the speaker leads









Tined the Speaker Terminals









Soldered on Heat shrink to make it safe, Negative wire has the Black trace 

















Speaker mounted I am thinking of Nut Serts for the final speaker mount to the door..















*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

a major Sound Treatment soon, waiting for my STP to show up thinking around the 20th or so..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

* So the other day I got my old power wire out and cleaner it up, now covered in Grey Texflex, I have some pictures showing the proper way to run wire in the Fiat 500.
I Mounted my breaker temp till I get a chance to make the custom bettery holder.

Ok get under the dash find the Burgundy plug Lock, pull and lift.. to remove the connector, you will need a razor knife to cut the fire wall cover away.









Here are some shots from the engine side.
Looking between the (Black Brake lines) you can see the rubber grommet.
On the second picture you can see on the right hand side under the lip the cutout in the firewall cover. 

















Use a 10mm deep socket to remove the throttle, I used a Snap ring grommet with rubber seal got it off ebay for $1.30

















Sticky pad with ziptie mounted on the under side. (used 90^ bit holder)









I used (3) Zipties to mount the 0awg wire to the power harness under the dash II <- (2) like this, then slip (1) like this ---- <---- that way you can mount it to the harness and the to wire.









The finished product.. I ran the rest under the console and under the rear seat.. more pictures later*


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nicely done on that power wire... too often an understimated job, but this is a clean result.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Got a link to those snap grommets? I didn't see them when I looked.

Nice work so far, bit I can't believe you didn't back cut the speaker adapter for the mid to breathe! I thought that was a requirement for HAT speakers. LOL!

Looks good, seriously.

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*OK so I could not wait any longer, I had to get my power wire run.
I went thru my storage and got a nice run of Stinger 0/1awg wire and a breaker
I also ran the speaker input wires to the back..
Waiting on more techflex to show up before running my RCA's and remote turn-on wires back.
I will finish mounting them after the sound treatment is done.

Here are the pictures..
Tools needed: 16mm socket, Ratchet, flushcuts & zipties
Remove the (2) 16mm Bolts lift up and pull out.. its easy dont forget to put the seat belt conections back in place!*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ok today i got the deck I will use for now, Big thanks to Metra they hooked it up!! got the 99-6515B & XSVi-6515-NAV

here we go..
kenwood KDC-X996BT plus Metra Dash Kit & Harness









All soldered up









Heat shrink









Relay for amp turn-on and "other Acc"









Almost finished with the harness*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nice! Whats next 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

My laptop **** the bed so I will try to load new pictures soon, got the deck in and RCAs to the back amp is playing.. Next step..strip the car and get ready for the STP sound treatment..that will be great in 110^ heat.. More updates soon!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

But, it's a dry heat. LOL

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ok.. I cant deal with the flashing odomitor.. I may swap back to the OEM unit & add a Audison BitOne.

Here is the install..
you need to remove (2) Phillups screws & a 10mm bolt in the back, see pictures

















now you need to trim a small section at the bottom I used my work mates air saw

























Finished product..*


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

JayinMI said:


> But, it's a dry heat. LOL
> 
> Jay


That it is, and I for one miss it very much! I'd rather have 110 in Vegas than 80* here in OK with 60% humidity


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks pretty clean. What RCA ends are those? I see the labels for high and sub on them.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Now I pulled the A-pillars and put my Hybrid Audio Clarus Tweeters in.

The 1st time you pull the A-Pillars it will suck.. 

Squeez the pillar like my harry hand and pull to the center of the car, now move to the center of the pillar and do the same..

























You will need to put pressor from the top of the pillar to the base so it will let the headliner slide out..









Now the black clip... if you look at the lower side you will see the hook that holds it in place push the hook and slide the clip off..

















You will need a plastic pry tool to release the orange pop clip at the base of the A-pillar it sucks.. I broke mine so dont feel bad if you do the same..

The tweeter is clipped in with 3 clips, pop it loose and toss it as hard as you can..
Enjoy!!*


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> That it is, and I for one miss it very much! I'd rather have 110 in Vegas than 80* here in OK with 60% humidity


I agree 110 in Vegas is nothing, 80 here with Humidity is hard to do!

My friend from Cali also says he needs oxygen when coming to visit in the Ohio Valley. Hahaha And he runs Marathons



BTW: Nice work on the Fiat 500!!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Looks pretty clean. What RCA ends are those? I see the labels for high and sub on them.


Old Tsunami Silver I put the lables on them..


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Old Tsunami Silver I put the lables on them..


Nice, I couldn't tell


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

pocket5s said:


> That it is, and I for one miss it very much! I'd rather have 110 in Vegas than 80* here in OK with 60% humidity


And I don't miss OK summers one bit! 

Nice work with the air saw sir!


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

This install is shaping up nicely! I was looking for some fresh ideas for my current project in a compact hatchback and found this thread.. Really like the clean hatch layout, it's showy but not over the top. Classy.

500's are popping up around here even though the closest studio is over a hundred miles away. Really cool car!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

coffee_junkee said:


> This install is shaping up nicely! I was looking for some fresh ideas for my current project in a compact hatchback and found this thread.. Really like the clean hatch layout, it's showy but not over the top. Classy.
> 
> 500's are popping up around here even though the closest studio is over a hundred miles away. Really cool car!


Thank you!
I hope it really gets the looks after im finished..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

DAT said:


> I agree 110 in Vegas is nothing, 80 here with Humidity is hard to do!
> 
> My friend from Cali also says he needs oxygen when coming to visit in the Ohio Valley. Hahaha And he runs Marathons
> 
> ...


It's kind of funny how people underestimate midwest weather. I'm in Michigan and we were at 91 at 8:30pm...and it's not uncommon to be in the 90's with 80%+ humidity in summer.

I didn't understand the "dry heat" thing until I went to Vegas in '07.

Nice work Troy, what was the deal with the flashing odometer?

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> It's kind of funny how people underestimate midwest weather. I'm in Michigan and we were at 91 at 8:30pm...and it's not uncommon to be in the 90's with 80%+ humidity in summer.
> 
> I didn't understand the "dry heat" thing until I went to Vegas in '07.
> 
> ...


I lived in Chi-town for 14 years so I know how humidity feels but effing hot is Hot.. if it is wet or dry Hot is not fun.. so yeah.. back to the install..


The Odometer is flashing like the " : " on the clock.. drives me crazy.. it stopped once and then started again..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Something to do with the integration module you are using?

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*So here we are.. 
ready for the sound treatment..*


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice work! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Wall! Wall! Wall! Wall!


LOL


Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Wall! Wall! Wall! Wall!
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


ha ha ha!! NO!
..
But after pulling all apart Im thinking of subs in the rear speaker locations and put the amp(s) under the seats...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry, I was on CarAudio.com earlier. LOL

Reminds me of a Mini, kind of. A friend of mine was going to get one of those, and put his subs on the sides.

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*OK still waiting on my Sound Treatment to show up.. 

But the car is GUTTED!!
here are the pictures of the rest of it..
Thinking of doing 8" subs in the rear speaker location...
After the STP Treatment I will fasten all the speaker, RCA & power wires*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Got my STP Gold started my install!*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This stuff looks bad ass. whats next?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> *Got my STP Gold started my install!*


Looks like you doubled the weight of the 500.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> This stuff looks bad ass. whats next?


Thinking of doing 8" subs in the rear speaker location...
After the STP Treatment I will fasten all the speaker, rca & power wires


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Troy did u guys try the Stp black yet? It's pretty good!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

south east customz said:


> Troy did u guys try the Stp black yet? It's pretty good!


I have not, I have the foam but thats it..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Did the hatch before heading home today..*


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I usually only see the STP stuff in European build logs. Are they just coming into the US market, and what would you say sets them apart from everyone else?

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> I usually only see the STP stuff in European build logs. Are they just coming into the US market, and what would you say sets them apart from everyone else?
> 
> Jay


Jay its true, I got a sample kit last summer before they got setup here.
so far I can say it is super heavy I did 1 layer on the roof and it is solid.
same on the floor in the rear.. It goes a long way.. I got 20 sheets and I have used 9 so I got enough to do the doors like nobodys bizzz you know..
super soild.. I will review it more after I finish up..
My car was metered at 89dB on the freeway with a peak of 93dB
So far this stuff rocks..

Contact: [email protected]
Let them know you looked at it on my DIYMA biuld log


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Got the pass door finished up.. and OMG! This stuff is "Next Level" I went to the stock room at our shop and got a sheet of Dynamat Extream.. The STP Gold was about 4x the mass, The foam it 10x as sticky on the back and a bit thicker too..
I will post pictures as always.. my pass side door is about 57lbs heavier now..

sounds like a Maybach when I shut the door.. I know I have one in the bay*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Ok I am blown away with the product!...
STP GOLD I will never change!!

Here we go..*


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So, pricewise, how is it compared to Dynamat Xtreme and others?

Also, what are you guys doing to the old VW on the right side of the Maybach pic?

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Whoops missed one..










Also looking to install an 8" sub in the rear speaker location, So I did some trimming... quick shot with the tape said I can get just about .5^ so I should be good... here are some pictures..*


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Same class for price, very far & IMO you get more for your money..
StPAtlantic

On The Maybach, Paint, Wheels & Tires.. basic..



JayinMI said:


> So, pricewise, how is it compared to Dynamat Xtreme and others?
> 
> Also, what are you guys doing to the old VW on the right side of the Maybach pic?
> 
> Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it sad I'm more interested in what's going into a 50 year old VW bus than what's going on with a Maybach? LOL

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So I was looking at their site, and the "buy online" option, the prices are pretty decent. Which products did you use?

Jay


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Dude you will love the black!
price wise it's similar to dynamat. But a better product.
I've used EVERYTHING on the market. I liked the product so much I bought in to distribute it!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I see a reference to "Black Magic," is that what you're talking about? Their website is kind of a pain to navigate, and then some of the packaging pics are too small to read the sq ft per pkg.

Jay


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Jay that is correct. I call it black because I'm not super happy with that name.
It comes in18 sq ft packs. It's a dream to install and cut.
2.3mm like the gold.















The coolest thing is the diamond weave helps to stengthen the material. So when contouring to shapes it doesn't crack and break as badly as the others

Pm me if u need any more info


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nifty...I'll have to look into it. I work for a Hushmat dealer, but since nothing else in my car is stuff we sell, why start now? lol

Jay


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I know for a fact we are slightly cheaper as better quality than hush at at dealer.
Hit up [email protected] for info in your state
Or if it's for you I can send u a dealer sheet,email me at [email protected]


----------



## shaghan (Jun 17, 2012)

FIAT is FANtastic


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

stp here in EU is quite less expensive than lets say Dynamat. 4 m^2 costs cca 60€.
A little expensiver is Silent Coat damping material....it is produced in same plant as STP.... it is thicker compared to STP. Both materials are wery good to work with, both have good adhesive....


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks for the info.

Troy, sorry for the hijack. lol

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Troy, sorry for the hijack. lol
> 
> Jay


Jay,
No big deal thats why we are here so you can find new stuff that may suit you better.


----------



## mrbytez (Jul 16, 2012)

Waiting to see your updates! Am with a Fiat 500 as well. Quite interested to see how you are going to fit subs in the rear speaker area... Currently I have an active sub under my seat, and a 4-chn amp + alpine h800 under the other seat..


----------



## mrbytez (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you think the Focal Utopia Be 21 WX would be able to fit into the rear coaxial speaker area?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Small update, got some rims and tires on the ride..
17" Sparco wheels!
check it!!
























No wheel weights!*


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What a contrast


----------



## mrbytez (Jul 16, 2012)

trojan fan said:


> What a contrast


Was about to say that too... Interesting tho'...

Now now, any updates on the audio side? HUGE interest to see what can be done for the lil' 500


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

mrbytez said:


> Was about to say that too... Interesting tho'...
> 
> Now now, any updates on the audio side? HUGE interest to see what can be done for the lil' 500


Soon, tryin gto get it finished up soon


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Aren't we all? LOL

I like the wheels, dig the angled side shot up top...
The grill area is still a little iffy to me, but the car is kind cool. I've seen a couple of the Abarth ones running around locally and they look pretty sweet.

Jay


----------



## Alfar (May 15, 2011)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I lived in Chi-town for 14 years so I know how humidity feels but effing hot is Hot.. if it is wet or dry Hot is not fun.. so yeah.. back to the install..
> 
> 
> The Odometer is flashing like the " : " on the clock.. drives me crazy.. it stopped once and then started again..


Flashing Odometer is usually caused by a CAN wire which makes contact tot your aftermarket head unit.

If The Can wires are not connected flashing of the odometer might stop !

I though this has to do with the proxy alignment settings of the body computer.


----------



## mrbytez (Jul 16, 2012)

Alfar said:


> Flashing Odometer is usually caused by a CAN wire which makes contact tot your aftermarket head unit.
> 
> If The Can wires are not connected flashing of the odometer might stop !
> 
> I though this has to do with the proxy alignment settings of the body computer.


Mine has "CAN CHECK" on the HU display during startup, and yes the flashing odometer too...


----------



## Alfar (May 15, 2011)

mrbytez said:


> Mine has "CAN CHECK" on the HU display during startup, and yes the flashing odometer too...


Did you replaced the HU with an aftermarket or original (the one that came with the car or another 500) ?

If you own a OBD/ELM cable you can try to do the proxy alignment with FiatEcuScan !?


I guess the body computer of the car can't see the radio, or there is something that doesn't respond on it's signals, the flashing odometer shows there is a problem in the CAN network.

There are some CAN wires in the ISO A connector, if these wires are connected to an aftermarket HU, than you have connected them to a wire that isn't able to work with these signals. 

Another original HU (e.g. from another FIAT 500) has got another code/serial number and will give the same flashing odometer, you have to tell the radio and Body Computer that they have to communicate with each other.




> Blaupunkt 7643385616 *(cancheck*) - Fiat Code Entry Instructions
> 
> 
> Turn on the radio, the display should show ' CANCHECK 'while the set searches for the vehicles ECU.
> ...


----------



## mrbytez (Jul 16, 2012)

Alfar said:


> Did you replaced the HU with an aftermarket or original (the one that came with the car or another 500) ?
> 
> If you own a OBD/ELM cable you can try to do the proxy alignment with FiatEcuScan !?
> 
> ...


HU is original, I retained it to keep the factory default look, even the pillar. I had the tweeter mounted in the original position.. 

I now only have the Alpine H800 processor with controller linked up to the HU. Running a 2-way active with polk audio db6501 and mosconi 100.4, will be upg to the DLS Scandinavia 3-way or Focal BE if $ permits, and adding another 200.2


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> *No wheel weights!*


You mean not visible or did not call for weight?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Salami said:


> You mean not visible or did not call for weight?


the wheel and tire were perfect no weight needed..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> the wheel and tire were perfect no weight needed..


u need to go buy the lotto after that, i have never ever seen that in my life on aftermarket wheels and tires...lol though yours arent the biggest


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> the wheel and tire were perfect no weight needed..


On all 4? If so that balancer is not working correctly.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Not much Audio progress but got a Injen Cold Air Intake, swapped the ugly 10mm with hex bolt with washers..*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It looks nice buddy 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


>


Dude! You should know you can't screw a fuse holder to your battery!
(Just kidding, how is it held down?)

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Dude! You should know you can't screw a fuse holder to your battery!
> (Just kidding, how is it held down?)
> 
> Jay


Heavy duty "politician tape" (aka 2 face tape)?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

IBcivic said:


> Heavy duty "politician tape" (aka 2 face tape)?


We like to call it Chuck Noris..
I was waiting for a few new up grades.. a Lithium battery is in the works..
I will then make a sweet battery holder with my mounts..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Back in the day, Kenwood CD Changers used to come with what we called "200mph tape" for mounting them down w/o drilling holes. We never used it for that, we horded that stuff for other purposes. lol. I wish they still made it, or I knew where to source that stuff from.

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I will get the part number and source.. You could install an overhead system with this stuff..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Could have used it the other day, I had to install a 10" Audiovox overhead w/ integrated PS2 in a 2004ish Taurus Wagon.

Jay


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice build you got there.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Nice build you got there.


Thank you sir..
Hope to get rolling on it soon, getting the finishing stuff always takes the longest..


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

As a lifelong Fiat enthusiast and car audio nut, you thread has me about convinced to buy a Fiat 500. Few questions if I may....

Did you resolve the dash/display error? I want to put in my Alpine 9886. However, I don't want to run into dash display issues I can't resolve. 

The mdf mounts; how tricky is it to fit the door panel back on? 

Thanks for your input.

Ed


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> As a lifelong Fiat enthusiast and car audio nut, you thread has me about convinced to buy a Fiat 500. Few questions if I may....
> 
> Did you resolve the dash/display error? I want to put in my Alpine 9886. However, I don't want to run into dash display issues I can't resolve.
> 
> ...


Ed,
The dash display will be an easy fix with a quick re-program at the dealer..
The doors are no problem you could do a 6.5" with out a problem.. it would need to be cut just right but should not be a big deal..

I can make the adapters if you need I can also get them sprayed with Fine Line-X, let me know.
Let me know if your going to get one I can get you in touch with the right people, Or if you are coming to Las Vegas any time soon you can stop by our Fiat Dealer..


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

The Fiat 500 is such a cool little car! If those Italian designers would have made the trunk a bit bigger, I’d have definitely bought one instead of the VW Polo.

Post #1164 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gallery/30321-one-badassed-bmw-330-a-47.html

Like him much better now the striping is gone, especially with these rims!


Oooo yeah, put the staggering horse back over the fiat logo.
I did the same with my fiat 500. I sprayed it giallo fly yellow and provided it with Ferrari logo’s afterwards. Bad ass!


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Back in the day, Kenwood CD Changers used to come with what we called "200mph tape" for mounting them down w/o drilling holes. We never used it for that, we horded that stuff for other purposes. lol. I wish they still made it, or I knew where to source that stuff from.
> 
> Jay


Not sure about the Kenwood tape, but if you want great mounting tape 3M makes something called VHB tape. It basically sticks, and never, ever comes off. 
3M VHB tape









^In pure '80's glory.

I'm sure there is a way to separate the bond if eventually necessary, just never looked it up.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Got a few sweet shots of my Car thanks to my boy at Lamborghini Las Vegas


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Is that turbo charge? I wonder what people say when you drive that little guy around..... hhhehe
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

That car is looking _*REAL*_ sweet.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I will get the part number and source.. You could install an overhead system with this stuff..


I bet you 3M makes it.

I have a friend that owns a 3M adhesives/abrasives division.

I might be able to get it dirt cheap....he always hooks me up with foam backed tape for affixing door trim so I see no reason why not.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

So I got sick of my install already if you know me you know this is not new.. And I always say Ok This is the last redo for this system.. So here I go..
This is the last Redo for this audio system..

Hybrid Audio Clarus (Fronts)
New JL Audio HD600/4, HD 750/1
(2) JL Audio 8w7-AE's
BitOne

So here is the JL Audio HD amp rack started..
Black acrylic/Thin Aluminum/Clear acrylic
Polished face, frosted under side, will have RGB LED lighting


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Lookin' good. Nice 4CH and components. That's what I have. Need to run cables to go active though.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

OH I really like the laminations.... I may have to borrow an idea somewhat like that, its too pretty not to try!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> OH I really like the laminations.... I may have to borrow an idea somewhat like that, its too pretty not to try!


I will need to make a few more parts so I can get the step-by -step pictures too

I will do some more cool stuff soon..


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice simple/clean install. What are your thoughts on the Clarus drivers? I have the Imagine set in my F150, but want more. Do you have any issues as a result of mounting the tweeter that far from the mid?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

That car looks really sick, man! (and I use the word "sick" in the most positive sense possible in this case  )


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

aholland1198 said:


> Nice simple/clean install. What are your thoughts on the Clarus drivers? I have the Imagine set in my F150, but want more. Do you have any issues as a result of mounting the tweeter that far from the mid?
> 
> Keep up the good work.


I love the Clarus Kit, I had it in my wifes Ford Edge as well.
As far as staging and detail it is very nice not perfect but very nice for a small car, I do not have any issues with it.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Voorttimies said:


> That car looks really sick, man! (and I use the word "sick" in the most positive sense possible in this case  )


More updates soon as the wife is going out of town for a bit to help her sister with a baby..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok update time..
So I got a few sweet parts from RRM on the Cars-n-Coffee day.
I was able to get the Corsa chassis Brace set & Carbon mid wing!
The Cassis Brace set is AWESOME!! I could tell the difference before I was out of the lot, a must have for your list of things to get.

The Carbon Mid-wing is great I love it!! dont get it cuz I want to have the only one..lol
I sold my wifes car and we are trying to get a house..
I will be going to car shows all year long and will update the car build soon.
here are some pictures from the last car show..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Man, that light up amp rack is going to be killer!!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks..
I should get a chance to work on it this week..
My wife is out of town till after christmas


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Thanks..
> I should get a chance to work on it this week..
> My wife is out of town till after christmas


Please share with the rest of us married men how you pulled that one off lol.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Please share with the rest of us married men how you pulled that one off lol.


Her sister is about to give birth to her first..
our little girl is 6mo & her sisters husband is over seas (Army)
so she has noboby with her..
So me being a great guy said she should join her sister and help her out till after christmas.. So as I recover from the 1st weekend I was so hung over I was unable to work on my car FAIL! 
New week now.. should get a bit done..


----------



## VivekRj.DieselHead (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have B&M in your ride. If yes, are you ready to loose it or adding something to retain it.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

The deck is from incarBite.. a friend of a friend.. Im showing it off for CES
The Dash kit is the only one out for the Fiat 500 that holds a dbl din.
Thanks to Car Stereo Installation Parts for Pro Installers - rca cable - car harness - ham radio - metra - parts - cables - wire harness for car stereo - antenna adapter - 99-7612b - 99-7612a for hooking it up.

















I got a lot more finish work here.. but it will be sick..
I need to make a new trim for the subwoofer area so it will fit the curve better, matcher trim for the amp side, both will be finished in body color paint, sub will be swapped for a new one I may flush mount it..finish off the inside area by the amp.. thinking Carbonfiber.. but I have not found any that will make the bend.. unless I lay it..


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just a few shots after CES, Thanks to my guy Tony!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Your work is amazing and i too drive a smallish car (Scion xA) difference is we pulled the rear seats completely out...lol Looking forward to more progress!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

more updates soon, thanks for the props.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Saw your ride at ces. Cool deal man


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Waiting for Booth pictures of the show, but for now here are some pictures from Tony
Wish I had the iPad Mini for this.. it was the perfect size..*


----------



## VivekRj.DieselHead (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome bro awesome.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What does the backside of that ipad mount look like, how is it secured to the dash


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> What does the backside of that ipad mount look like, how is it secured to the dash


It is secure


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Did you ever get that flashing tach issue figured out? I'm thinking about an Abarth. Heard one last night at the dealership and it sounded amazing.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice.

Oh, btw...I've come full circle on the green wheels. I just picked up some Plastidip to do mine a similar color.

Jay


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Check it out.. a bit of an update
after I get my new wheels i will stance this baby and have an epic shoot done!!
Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

:2thumbsup:

What was the back foam looking stuff you had on the doors and around the speaker opening of the door panel?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> :2thumbsup:
> 
> What was the back foam looking stuff you had on the doors and around the speaker opening of the door panel?


it was more foam to keep the sound wave/energy going out of the grill instead of getting lost in the door panel .. it seals the face of the speaker to the trim of the panel


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is an update for you..

The Setup
Kenwood DDX
Hybrid Audio L3v2
Hybrid Audio C5 Midbass
JL Audio 10tw3
JL Audio HD600/4 (waiting on my HD900/5)

Vehicle Information
Vehicle Make: Fiat 
Vehicle Model: 500
Vehicle Year: 2012
Vehicle Powertain: 1.4l gasoline
Vehicle Color/Graphics: PPG Keylime Green 3stg pearl
Vehicle Builder: Troy McGregor
Vehicle Category: Custom

Nutek 610 StreetPerformance 18"x8" +27 
Magnaflow Exhaust
Injen Cold Air Intake (Painted to match)
BFGoodrich KDW 215/35/18 Tires
BC Coilovers
MISHIMOTO
PPG Paint
Euro Compulsion Shift knob & shorty ant.
Shuriken Battery
Axxess Interface
T>Spec Wiring
Abarth Front Bumper
Custom alcantara suede Headliner & pillers with lime green stitching
More to come!


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice little car. I want to test drive one Can you make any comparison to a nissan juke? I really enjoy driving it. It's quite a change from the 3800lb Mustang I normally drive. 

Hey do you mind sharing how you laminated the aluminum to the acrylic? I was going to do a simple amp rack, but yours has inspired me to(rip off your idea) take the extra step to make it look nice.

Thanks


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

MUGWUMP said:


> Nice little car. I want to test drive one Can you make any comparison to a nissan juke? I really enjoy driving it. It's quite a change from the 3800lb Mustang I normally drive.
> 
> Hey do you mind sharing how you laminated the aluminum to the acrylic? I was going to do a simple amp rack, but yours has inspired me to(rip off your idea) take the extra step to make it look nice.
> 
> Thanks


I used a 
1/2" clear acrylic
cover the top in dyna tape
1/2" black acrylic
use a powerful CA Glue to bont them
Then router them to shape.
you can do the same and add a aluminum trim in the center too.
Always use a foil tape on the clear the CA glue will turn it Yellow/green and it will look gross.. 

Good luck.


I love the car, I have not had the chance to ride/drive a Juke yet.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet little car. The black wheels look great, sets off the wicked green paint.

How do you like the sound of the system?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

astrochex said:


> Sweet little car. The black wheels look great, sets off the wicked green paint.
> 
> How do you like the sound of the system?


I need to get it setup more but over all I really enjoy my car!


----------

